# Praesens Watch Help Requested



## starfield181 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am trying to identify this watch which was in the effects of a recently deceased friend. The pictures are not good I am afraid, rubbish phone camera. Will try to get something better if it proves worthwhile.

The front is marked Praesens 17 Jewel. The back is marked Fond Acier Inoxyable which I believe means stainless steel. There is also a number 1314. I have not been able to get the back off to look at the movement as don't want to risk damage by trying too hard.



















A search on this site and indeed the entire web has failed to identify the name Praesens in connection with watches so my curiosity is aroused. The widow believes it may have come from Germany via a friend of he late husband.

The strap is marked Tessuflex, not sure it is orignal to the watch, more likely I expect a later addition

Any information would be appreciated; hopefully it will have some value.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

It cetainly looks a little unusual. The extra sweep hand? And Moon phase. The back looks like a pop off, there maybe a small indent where you can slip a thin blade in and remove it. A pic of the movement would help.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

It's amazing the number of people that come on here with their first post asking for a valuation of watches that were bequeathed to them - Whatever happened to sentimental value? I'm not having a pop at the OP, it's just a casual observation, that's all.

As far as information about the watch goes, the experts on here will need to see inside to give any worthwhile information. Should be easy enough to get the back off if you're careful.

Welcome to the forum Peter


----------

